# Patriot day Buck



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out for a few hours Sunday, spurt of the moment. Not bad for a fat guy with a stick bow. Sorry for the cell phone pic. Professional grade pics coming later. Also, thanks for the help getting me started Tex.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Very well done!!!!! Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya done me proud boy! Real proud!!! 8)

And with a woodie no less!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job, nice to put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on a good looking buck. Good looking long bow and woodies.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, nice work!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

that's rad, nice Buck.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Freaking Caveman!! Nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the kill. He a fat bugger there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Burge that is a fine buck you have right there! Nice bow as well. What broadheads were you using?


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:yekztnna]sethdeer (2).jpg[/attachment:yekztnna] 
This is what ima gonna do to a big bull this year. Sorry for taking so long to get a real pic up.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet buck...sweeter camo!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice shot! looks like it actually hit where it was supposed to with that bow. lol One of these days I will give up the wheels and try and shoot one like you did. 

congrats on a unique accomplishment.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

^^am i missing something?? im not seeing an entrance or exit hole on that deer.... or even any blood for that matter.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> ^^am i missing something?? im not seeing an entrance or exit hole on that deer.... or even any blood for that matter.


Thats becuase you shoot things with "overkill weapons!" If it aint in two pieces you didn't kill it right!

:mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A person leaves no trace in a perfect murder!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't encourage him!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> ^^am i missing something?? im not seeing an entrance or exit hole on that deer.... or even any blood for that matter.


Some folks still bother to clean off the blood and smooth over the holes before taking thier photos!

not everyone wants to see the tongue hanging out and blood dripping everywhere!

Nice BucK and I love the shirt! lol


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

InvaderZim said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > ^^am i missing something?? im not seeing an entrance or exit hole on that deer.... or even any blood for that matter.
> ...


You can never kill something too dead... id rather have too much power than not enough!


----------

